# How to load rocks with a loader



## biomedret2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have just bougth a Kubota BX-25 loader/backhole tractor. I tried to load 200 lb. and smaller rocks in the loader and the bigger ones wouldn't load into the basket. I know I am doing somethong wrong so any instruction you can give me would be really appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Theres number way to load rocks in bucket,but it might depend on lay of the land.

Flat ground,try tipping bottom of bucket forward..maybe dig into ground little..than go forward slowly and the sametime roll bucket back.

If you can get on the down side of rock just tip bucket flat or down tad,than go forward slowly while rolling bucket back.

How are you trying to load rocks?


----------



## biomedret2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

*Loading rocks?*

My 2 acreas used to be a mine tailing next to the Arkansas River. Althought the land is fairly level, I am constantly seeing 2-200lb.s rocks rise to tne surface. This makes the surface unlevel, requiring them to be removed on a constant basis. When I dig a hole manually, about half or more of it is rocks. Being new to tractors, I am going through a constant learning curve. I did get some training on the backhole, but nothing on the front loader. With no classes to attend, I thougth today I would look for a book on how to use both the loader and backhole. 
One of my concerns is not to break my new tractor or injure myself, while trying to manage the rocks. I earlier repuctured two vertebra in my 67 year old back, which now requieres spinal injections ervery three months to keep the pain manageable. This is why I bougth the tractor.
I have a three bedroom, two bath modular house on the property. I also have a workshop/garage plus an outbuilding on the property with the two acrea property being about thirty feet above the Arkanasa River. Is has some of some of the best trout fishing on the river. 
I just finished digging a two foot deep trench to run electrical to my out building from the workshop. I had to remove several boulders that were 100 lb.s plus before I could refill it to keep from breaking the schedule 80 one inch PVC conduit. I used the backhole to do that. Filling up the one to two wide, two to three foot deep trench is where I encountered problems with the loader. I knew there was going to be a learning curve, which has been a little steeper than expected. Any help I can get is highly appreciated. Thank you for the informration. I will be trying it out soon.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome to forum biomedret2001: Mate you are calling it wrong it is a "back hoe". As for picking up rocks it is difficult to do unless you can push against something like a bigger mound of rocks or soil, check out this....YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Notice how he 'back blades' the soil before he picks it up, that can help you to localize the load so you have a better chance of picking it up. I used to have a job operating a bobcat moving superphosphate for 12 hour shifts, you need to push against something to get it in the bucket!!

Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

FarmerTim, the link you added doesn't do anything! Bye


----------



## biomedret2001 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## hackware (Sep 14, 2011)

*FEL pick up*

this might sound silly, but it works...

make a scoop out of a milk carton bottom, and practice in a sand pile...

ya just can't "cheat" and move fast to make it work...

scales up nicely...

never was a pro, but helped with a bobcat digging pools...

one day of practice and getting used to controls and went to work...

william...


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

Factory buckets are not the easiest to use with large rocks. They are basically designed for loose materials. There are alternative products that may help.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

If this rock picking and such is going to be an ongoing chore, maybe you might want to consider a grapple bucket or a grapple attachment for your exisiting bucket. 
Other than that, I can't be of much help, I've been chasing big boulders around my place for a couple of years now! As was mentioned, if you can push your rocks to a central area, then you can pick up most of the rocks by pushing up against the rest of them. By the way, watch that the rocks aren't too heavy or too big, you want to keep your bucket and your center of gravity low or you could tip your tractor over.


----------



## Kman (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is what I use for rock picking.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Kman said:


> Here is what I use for rock picking.


Ya! That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

BelarusBulldog said:


> FarmerTim, the link you added doesn't do anything! Bye


Here you go.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pbGnHxpUfs[/ame]

Another reason for pulling the pile back, is so that you don't keep chasing it each time you push in.

Cheers


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Kman said:


> Here is what I use for rock picking.



Now that is awesome!


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Kman said:


> Here is what I use for rock picking.


That's cheatin'

.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks rocket, I lost touch for a while there....


----------

